# Hi, i just have a question about basketball



## Hydralisk (May 4, 2016)

in simple terms, can someone explain to me what a moving screen is? it's somewhat confusing trying to read websites out there and understand, i was hoping someone could tell me.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

it's if you move while setting a screenm


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Moving while setting a screen is not a foul. Moving into a defender and making contact while setting a screen is a foul. If the defender isn't smart enough to make the illegal contact apparent to a referee, there is now moving screen.


----------

